# Folding Porta Bote as Dinghy



## phoebe10011 (May 14, 2003)

Is anyone out there using one of these as a dinghy? I''m thinking (at least on paper) that this might be a good choice for singlehanding a Pearson 303 -- I could keep it against the lifelines and put it over the side using a halyard. (I think.)

Here''s their site:
http://www.porta-bote.com

-- TIA, Phoebe


----------



## geohan (Mar 8, 2000)

We looked at a Porta-Bote with the idea of using it as a stowable dingy. We didn''t buy due to the difficulty of ''unfolding'' it in the limited space on deck. When the salesman tried to demonstrate the process on the showroom floor, he looked like he was caught in a bear trap as he tried to spread the gunnels to admit the thwarts. Admittedly, the 8-foot model was brand new and probably still very stiff. On the other hand a friend purchased one for small lake fishing and lashed it to the side of his RV with great sucess. Just a thought, George


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

We have the 10''6" model. Currently, it''s lashed to a port lifeline stanchion just forward of the mast.

Unfolding it is not easy on deck, but it can be done by two far more easily than by one. It only weighs 58 pounds, so handling it is not too bad, but it is a bit awkward.

This year we installed a transom-mounted set of davits on which to carry the Porta-Bote in the "set-to-go" position.

BTW, we''ve had inflatables before, and based on our experience, we decided not to go that route again. So far, the Pota-Bote does all an inflatable can do, and requires less maintenence. Moreover, jagged rocks don''t seem to hurt it much. It also cost us less than a compareable inflatable.

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you''re a diver, climbing into a Port-a-bote will be much more difficult than scrambling over an inflated pontoon: there''s no way that inflatable is going to capsize when I''m trying to get in...

That said, I see some advantages to the Port-a-bote on a 30-ft. deck...


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

Actually, I am a diver. I agree that getting into a Pota-Bote can be hard - without a good ladder hanging from the bow (which on a Porta-Bote is nearly impossible to pull below the water line, unless waves are crashing about you). Even if you do cause water to get in, the boat cannot sink since it''s made of a plastic material that is less dense than water.

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## ha.taylor (Nov 17, 2001)

I used an 8'' Porta-Bote as a dinghy for my Catalina 27 with great success until it was stolen. I could carry it folded on the side of the boat against the stanchions or between the shrounds aand cabinhouse, stow it assembled on the bow for short distances, or tow it with little drag. I was able to bring it aboard singlehanded with a halyard.


----------



## fsmith (Apr 15, 2003)

Ha. taylor, How difficult was it to open your 8'' porta-bote on the deck of your catalina 27?


----------



## ha.taylor (Nov 17, 2001)

It''s been awhile, but I don''t remember it as being all that hard. Of course, memory can be kind...


----------



## RodSheaffer (Jan 15, 2003)

I have a porta bote as a tender on my 28 oday it is working out great. with a 2.5 hp and I sit in the center of the boat it will get up and plain. I am 220 lbs.


----------

